# XCODE pour MACBOOK OS X 10.5



## LeelooMac613 (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai perdu mon CD d'installation :hein:,
j'ai un des tous premiers MACBOOK donc XCODE 4 c'est pas pour moi,
et il me faut absolument XCODE d'ici septembre 2011 pour reprendre mes cours de programmation.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
Le compilateur de code bocks ne marche pas, je voudrai vraiment avoir XCODE.
Codrialement.
LeelooMac


----------



## CathyGYM (11 Août 2011)

http://developer.apple.com/xcode/index.php

En bas à droite tu as un lien vers xcode3...


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2011)

Pour 10.5 ce doit être Xcode 2


----------



## CathyGYM (11 Août 2011)

Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas sûr qu'il y ai encore le lien !!!


----------



## Céroce (12 Août 2011)

Il me semble que c'est bien la version 3 qui tourne sur mon iMac G5 sous 10.5 (pas certain, mais quasi).


----------

